# 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLE BIG BODY



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.

2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS. 

FOR EXTRA PARTS PRICES BELOW
ADD $5.00 FOR BOOTY KIT, 
ADD $3.00 FOR EXTENDED SKIRTS, 
ADD $7.00 FOR CASTLE GRILL WITH BUMPER & HEADLIGHT BEZELS, 
ADD $7.00 FOR UPTOP, 
ADD $6.00 FOR 2 DOOR PANELS


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 12:13 AM~19180443
> *I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> ...


 :0 :0 tis the season, beto is jolly, and hooking homies up with 2 door verts!! :biggrin:  
PM me with your paypal addy beto!! i'll take a couple!! what about 4 door big bodies?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 02:13 AM~19180443
> *I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> ...



TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




thats whats up homie !


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

yo beto, did you ever get my money order? if not im sure you will get it in the next day or two...
i cant wait


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

:0 :wow: i need one...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

uffin: pm'd


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Beto , is one for me with all parts available ! 

When yes , i need your Paypal Account via PM , please !


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

I'll take 2. PM me your PayPal info.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone, PM sent to all


----------



## geecee (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd like two,I'm a newb but I got paypal :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

gonna hit you with a pm in a few minutes beto.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

can u post some more pics interested in s kit


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll take one


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

u guys wont be dispointed there nice resin big body verts


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 28 2010, 06:28 PM~19184262
> *u guys wont be dispointed there nice resin big body verts
> *


X2 ive got 5 already of the first runs. heres the first one I did


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 28 2010, 07:04 PM~19185076
> *X2 ive got 5 already of the first runs. heres the first one I did
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS NICE! :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Nov 28 2010, 07:09 PM~19185133
> *DAMN THATS NICE!  :0
> *


X2 nice build mademan!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 i can c one one 22s :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NICE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

not the vert but....










from beto


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

once i get my order i will have 3 of beto's verts and one of his 4drs that is broke. wish i could find another one of his 4drs.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 29 2010, 12:19 AM~19187073
> *not the vert but....
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that one is nice 
where u get the blades homie ?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey beto r u gonna sell the bumpers and conti kits seprate too with out buyin the vert??


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i need a 2dr ht.. :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 11:13 PM~19187039
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 29 2010, 04:25 PM~19191711
> *i need a 2dr ht.. :angry:
> *


id like to cast mine


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 29 2010, 07:02 PM~19192902
> *id like to cast mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0  :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

so there's all of the Caddy's ! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 29 2010, 07:24 PM~19193086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive got 16 total plus 5 more verts commin. that why im cutting up a few to play with ( 2door bald top), 4 door bald top, 4door 1/2 top, 4 door padded carriage top, wagon, etc.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Need paypal info!! Want a 2dr vert with all acc. !! Pm me asap! Thanks!


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

pm me homie im tryn to get 1


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Pm me Bro I want one ass well bro


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

PM me your paypal ill take one.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

beto i want one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how meny you have left


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Say beto I been trying to get hold off u. Where u at? Lol
Do u have kits left 
I want one bro


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Does any one know if beto has any kits left.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 5 2010, 11:22 PM~19249624
> *Does any one know if beto has any kits left.
> *



im not sure on this bro but i dont believe he has even casted them yet i think he is trying to figgure out how many to do  

i could be wrong on this but this does seam logical


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 6 2010, 12:27 AM~19249674
> *im not sure on this bro but i dont believe he has even casted them yet  i think he is trying to figgure out how many to do
> 
> i could be wrong on this but this does seam logical
> *


 oh  thanks bro. 
Just dont want to miss out on one.


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beto,
I have sent money. Can I get an eta please? Also, please confirm the money came. 

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

man i been so busy with work and all....Beto....you got cars ready to go i need one as many guys which im sure have hit you up, i still need to!! :uh: not callin you out homie just askin if you still have your 2 door verts in stock for theose of US who have hit you up and fallen behind?!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

I need two beto hit me up brother!


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey guys! does anyone know someone that can build one for me??!! and if so p.m. me thanks!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 12:13 AM~19180443
> *I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: shit i gotta get me some


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 10:13 PM~19187039
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


this ones clean :cheesy: how much shipped :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

clean resin easy to work with. noting more than some clean up and some pin holes.


----------



## milton6599 (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 8 2010, 11:32 AM~19272117
> *clean resin easy to work with. noting more than some clean up and some pin holes.
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro, would you sell it?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 8 2010, 10:32 AM~19272117
> *clean resin easy to work with. noting more than some clean up and some pin holes.
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit bro that fuckin engine looks realistic as fuck nice


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2010, 08:14 AM~19271170
> *this ones clean  :cheesy:  how much shipped  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Get me one fooker!... Wanna make a Royal Flush one :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 13 2010, 02:31 AM~19313426
> *Get me one fooker!... Wanna make a Royal Flush one  :biggrin:
> *


I started on royal flush, got the body all done, and based.... Then lost interest and tucked it away


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

hey what's man u still making these


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry guys been busy with work. My laptop is in the shop and shipped the first batch on Tuesday. Lil Brandon yours shipped also, the following have been shipped with confirmation, except Sidetoside yours is international and no confirmation number just the receipt.

Oh, yes Evan was right I wanted to see how many sold before making them and the respond was more than I thought, thank you

Lil Brandon = 1 Caddy Vert shipped (0310 2010 0000 2026 1899)

Sidetoside = 1 Caddy and extra parts shipped (Customs Form # LC506855956US)

Modelsbyroni = 2 Caddies shipped (0310 2010 0000 2026 1875) 

4rmdabottom305 = 2 Caddies shipped (Received)

AJ128 = 1 Caddy shipped (0310 2010 0000 2026 1868)

Greg Cullinan = 2 Caddies and 2 extra Booty kits ship on Friday

Ghettobuilt = 1 Caddy ships on Friday

MKD904 = 1 Caddy ships on Friday (Sorry Mike I thought you were in the front of the line, do want to be fair and not skip anyone shipping in order received,)

D4Z Customs = 2 Caddies ship on Friday

Thank you everyone, next will be a special run of the '68 Chevrolet Caprice with hidden lights.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks Beto. Merry christmas to you
And your Family. Put me down for a 68


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 13 2010, 09:00 AM~19314308
> *I started on royal flush, got the body all done, and based.... Then lost interest and tucked it away
> *



how much shipped :cheesy:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 12:08 AM~19408103
> *Sorry guys been busy with work. My laptop is in the shop and shipped the first batch on Tuesday. Lil Brandon yours shipped also, the following have been shipped with confirmation, except Sidetoside yours is international and no confirmation number just the receipt.
> 
> Oh, yes Evan was right I wanted to see how many sold before making them and the respond was more than I thought, thank you
> ...


 :thumbsup:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

caddys look nice any1 have any newer towncars 4 sale some1 should make a 2 door drop and hard top i'd b the frist to buy them.......


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you everyone, next will be a special run of the '68 Chevrolet Caprice with hidden lights.











How much will the '68s be ?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 23 2010, 11:08 PM~19408103
> *Sorry guys been busy with work. My laptop is in the shop and shipped the first batch on Tuesday. Lil Brandon yours shipped also, the following have been shipped with confirmation, except Sidetoside yours is international and no confirmation number just the receipt.
> 
> Oh, yes Evan was right I wanted to see how many sold before making them and the respond was more than I thought, thank you
> ...


 :happysad: beto, i got left off the list again?! but i did get your PM!  dont forget me! LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone, all orders shipped except for one that I received payment for today for 2 Caddies. Don't forget to order your '68 Caprice, this may be a short run.

Greg Cullinan = 2 Caddies and 2 extra Booty kits ship on Friday (0310 2010 0000 2026 1912) and (0310 2010 0000 2026 1929)

Ghettobuilt = 1 Caddy ships on Friday (0310 2010 0000 2026 1967)

MKD904 = 1 Caddy ships on Friday (Sorry Mike I thought you were in the front of the line, do want to be fair and not skip anyone shipping in order received,) (0310 2010 0000 2026 1950)

D4Z Customs = 2 Caddies ship on Friday (0310 2010 0000 2026 1943) and (0310 2010 0000 2026 1936)

Hocknberry = 2 Caddies on Friday (0310 2010 0000 2026 1981) and(0310 2010 0000 2026 1974)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Will make a few more. paypal [email protected]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

With a little clean up work and updating these build up very nice ! 










Wish i had the extra spending money i would also pick up a few to build for my self !


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

What will the price on the 68s be?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Dec 24 2010, 02:49 PM~19413356
> *What will the price on the 68s be?
> *


$45.00 shipped in USA


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 02:30 PM~19413251
> *With  a little  clean  up  work  and  updating  these  build  up  very  nice !
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mini, the caddy is looking clean.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2010, 02:30 PM~19413251
> *With  a little  clean  up  work  and  updating  these  build  up  very  nice !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413992
> *$45.00 shipped in USA
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes: hell yah!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 24 2010, 05:41 PM~19413992
> *$45.00 shipped in USA
> *


Beto, put me down for one...I'm transferring money into my pay pal now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

A 68 caprice with hide away's? that would be a nice thing to have..
maybe two..


----------



## geecee (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Beto,made my xmas :biggrin: 

Any pics of the 68?


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geecee_@Dec 25 2010, 09:02 PM~19420660
> *Thanks Beto,made my xmas  :biggrin:
> 
> Any pics of the 68?
> *



x2!?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

OFDatTX = 2 Caddies shipped on Thursday 12/30/2010 

0310 2010 0000 2026 0267
0310 2010 0000 2026 0250

Waltscustoms =1 Caddy with extras shipped on Thursday 12/30/2010

0310 2010 0000 2026 0243


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FEW CADDIES LEFT.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 12:32 AM~19463958
> *OFDatTX = 2 Caddies shipped on Thursday 12/30/2010
> 
> 0310 2010 0000 2026 0267
> ...


thanks bro I appreciate it :biggrin: 
how many u got left might get a few more?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Dec 30 2010, 09:57 PM~19464246
> *thanks bro I appreciate it  :biggrin:
> how many u got left might get a few more?
> *


about 5 more


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 01:31 AM~19464542
> *about 5 more
> *


I'll hit u up Monday if got some money with me I will Get 1 more with all the extras.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

*ANY 2 DOOR HARDTOPS ???*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Dec 30 2010, 10:58 PM~19464748
> *ANY 2 DOOR HARDTOPS ???
> *


not now maybe next year


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 11:23 PM~19464901
> *not now maybe next year
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 01:23 AM~19464901
> *not now maybe next year
> *


have you seen mine? ive almost got one ready to go, smooth top, open rear windows, theres pics in my topic.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 12:23 AM~19464901
> *not now maybe next year
> *


I WOULD LIKE A DUPLICATE MADE OF MY 2 DOOR BIG BODY , SO
LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WILL HAVE THEM .


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2010, 02:23 AM~19464901
> *not now maybe next year
> *


nice put me down for 1


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I want this one , let me know when its done and ready to sell !!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

This 2 Door Hardtop has a nice look !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 03:47 AM~19473157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice 2dr hardtop right there


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 1 2011, 05:16 AM~19473206
> *thats a nice 2dr hardtop right there
> *


Yeah it is !


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 04:47 AM~19473157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm mini tha lac is tight homie.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Firme looking Mini


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 12:25 PM~19474252
> *Firme looking Mini
> 
> 
> ...


money sent homie, check your pms


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 01:25 PM~19474252
> *Firme looking Mini
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that was my Front Wheel Drive caddy here is the other 2dr i done ! 










I have to say that if you keep casting these for us and keep your price low like this that the 2dr should be a nice seller !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 11:16 AM~19474567
> *Yea  that  was  my  Front  Wheel  Drive  caddy  here  is  the other  2dr  i  done  !
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mini, I will keep my price fair.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 1 2011, 11:04 AM~19475079
> *Thanks Mini, I will keep my price fair.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll take a 2 door hardtop myself. Let me know the next time you cast them  
Well worth the price!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2011, 01:16 PM~19474567
> *Yea  that  was  my  Front  Wheel  Drive  caddy  here  is  the other  2dr  i  done  !
> 
> 
> ...


mini the windows on the second one is perfect nice work


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

U have Any more left? Paypal ready


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 12:13 AM~19180443
> *I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> ...


pm sent  thnxz


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

i got the caddy today bro thanks alot homie 
U still have more left?


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## mad indian (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 28 2010, 12:13 AM~19180443
> *I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> ...



Hey beto if you have any left give address and payment info and I'll take 2. Let me know


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> I AM MAKING THE LAST RUN OF 2 DOOR CONVERTIBLES, THE MOLD WILL BE RETIRED FOR A FEW YEARS. PRICE HAS BEEN LOWERED FOR EVERYONE TO GET ONE OR TWO.
> 
> 2 DOOR VERT KADDI = $45.00 SHIPPED = FRONT/REAR BUMPERS W/BOOT, CASTLE GRILL, BOOTY KIT, EXTENDED SKIRTS, UPTOP AND DOOR PANELS.
> 
> ...



[Thank you everyone, next will be a special run of the '68 Chevrolet Caprice with hidden lights.
[/quote]
was up beto pm sent homie???????????????? :happysad:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> [Thank you everyone, next will be a special run of the '68 Chevrolet Caprice with hidden lights.


was up beto pm sent homie???????????????? :happysad:
[/quote]

       : :uh:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> was up beto pm sent homie???????????????? :happysad:


        : :uh:
[/quote]
it took a few weeks for mine to drop......you should get em! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 15 2011, 07:39 PM~19607924
> *pm sent :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> [Thank you everyone, next will be a special run of the '68 Chevrolet Caprice with hidden lights.


was up beto pm sent homie???????????????? :happysad:
[/quote]

pm sent beto


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> was up beto pm sent homie???????????????? :happysad:


pm sent beto       
[/quote]


The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> pm sent beto


The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?
[/quote]

damn i wanted to get one of these too bad


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?


damn i wanted to get one of these too bad 
[/quote]

Me too, I wanted a 68.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> damn i wanted to get one of these too bad


Me too, I wanted a 68. 
[/quote]
i got one of his 68's if ya wanna buy it..i didnt get it from him thuogh ..i got it from someone here on l.i.l. lmk...same price same resin body with the hide away grill!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> pm sent beto


The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?
[/quote]
It took me 5 minutes to find his info using google , find it and give him a phone call at work....


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> Me too, I wanted a 68.


i got one of his 68's if ya wanna buy it..i didnt get it from him thuogh ..i got it from someone here on l.i.l. lmk...same price same resin body with the hide away grill!!
[/quote]
PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 7 2011, 08:25 PM~20285427
> *The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?
> [  / quote]
> 
> ...



You guys need to learn how to NOT fuck up the quoting system..... All you need is ONE main quote, and one END QUOTE!....... LOL Fix your shit so we dont see it anymore! Erase the extra quote part! ALL OF YOU!!! :roflmao:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> The last time he was here was when someone posted up his info, he came out like a bat out of hell, now no sign of him. Someone said that he'll come thru eventually...when?


It took me 5 minutes to find his info using google , find it and give him a phone call at work.... 
[/quote]
pm sent


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Great costumer service... more satisfied costumers :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Jan 4 2011, 05:20 PM~19502905
> *pm sent  thnxz
> *


----------



## ChasinWisdom (Dec 28, 2010)

any more?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ChasinWisdom_@May 16 2011, 08:12 PM~20567119
> *any more?
> *


Dont waste your time bro.... Beto hasnt came through and he has people that paypaled him money since November of last year...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 16 2011, 07:52 PM~20567598
> *Dont waste your time bro.... Beto hasnt came through and he has people that paypaled him money since November of last year...
> *


 :wow: :wow: damn :buttkick:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

THIS GUY IS A FUCKING SCAMMER! LOOK AT HIS PICTURE YOU CAN SEE IT IN HIS FACE! LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by soloist_@May 17 2011, 10:36 AM~20570955
> *THIS GUY IS A FUCKING SCAMMER! LOOK AT HIS PICTURE YOU CAN SEE IT IN HIS FACE! LMAOOOOOOOOO
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

i got 2 kits from him with no problem


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ROLY ROZAY said:


> i got 2 kits from him with no problem


old thread ROLY......beto had a little falling out........let the thread die out...sad but true!


----------

